# What size will my 14 week old cockapoo end up?



## Claire&Cooper (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi,

My 14 week old Cockapoo, Cooper, is quite small although has definitely grown since we first brought him home. I wondered what approx size he might end up/what I could expect? Dad was a miniature poodle and mum a show cocker spaniel - only saw mum so not sure if dad would have been any bigger/smaller? 

When looking at crates and jackets usually sticking to buying medium cocker spaniel size for when he is fully grown.

This is my first cockapoo so lots still to learn! 

Thanks
Claire

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

They vary a LOT.

What weight is he at 14 weeks? American or English show cocker?

Lucky is miniature poodle / English working cocker mixed. His mother (cocker) was a little shorter at the shoulder than the male English show cockers we’ve had in the past. His father looked an average sized miniature poodle from the pics. 

At 9 weeks he was 3.8kg, at 7 months he was 11kg. He was putting on weight quite quickly at first and growing in size. Now he’s still putting on some weight, but it seems more muscle and bulk than height. He’s about 14-15” at the shoulder. Probably on the larger size.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Zelda was 2.2 kg when we got her (so pretty small) at I year she is about 8.7 kg still skinny but tall.


----------



## Claire&Cooper (Nov 13, 2017)

LuckyCockapoo said:


> They vary a LOT.
> 
> What weight is he at 14 weeks? American or English show cocker?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post. Its been very helpful.

Cooper is only 3kg at 14 weeks so don't think he is going to be that big, although he had Guardia and trouble with his tummy for his first few weeks with us. He has now settled on a food that agrees with him so he may just have had a slight delay to his growing. He seems to be making up for lost time as he would eat all day now!

Cooper's mum was an English cocker spaniel and looked average size for her breed and dad was a miniature poodle so assuming he may end up in the middle somewhere. 

Your cockapoo sounds a lovely size. 

Thanks again.

Claire 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky has always enjoyed his food - he will eat almost anything, unfortunately that include horse poo  I don’t know if it’s had any impact on his growth, but I’ve always fed him on a high protein and fat diet (mainly Orijen puppy food) with low carbs. I also don’t know if it’s had an impact, but he has lots of energy but only has moments of craziness and is generally calm. I’d read too many carbs may feed that hyper nature some cockapoos can have.


----------

